# Hymer door locks ?deadlocks



## Steve69 (Dec 31, 2009)

Does anyone know of a neat way to replace the Hymer 644 "Yale" latches withy a bolt type lock-which needs a definite key turn to lock and unlock?

(I've locked myself out three times today!!!)


----------

